# Mares getting big as Barns



## JWC sr. (Feb 14, 2015)

Have not seen many new foal pictures yet from you folks. Is everyone running late or not just posting plcs.

I know our mares are getting big as barns right now and we are anxiously awaiting the new arrivals. Someone give me a baby fix and post some pics! LOL


----------



## Minimor (Feb 14, 2015)

Nothing due here until April...good thing since we are at -35F with windchill today!


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2015)

Nothing due here this year, but planning for next year. If you need a foal fix, there is at least one new foal on the mare stare forum here on LB, ok so seems to be mostly minis, but would give you your foal fix.


----------



## JWC sr. (Feb 15, 2015)

It is always this way for me this time of year, all the plans, hopes and dreams seem to be on hold. But then they start popping and away we go. I can't wait for the babies and the shows get started. It is going to be a good year for a lot of folks this year from the plans they have told us about!



.

Rhapsody's Majestic Reign (Majic), JC's Rambo and Silver Streak and Armani babies all due the end of this month. The first show for us is less than 45 days away too.





Hope to see what you pop out Minimor and see everyone on the circuit this year!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay...I've been MORE than patient. Foals have started dropping on the marestare thread.

Where are the piccies of mares big as barns here?? Did they keep growing, pop or what???

Now that I have a mini AND a Shetland-both of whom are going to a gelding party on March 6th-mayhaps you'll see us trying to get in on the Super Geldings fun.


----------



## JWC sr. (Feb 26, 2015)

Still as big as barns, we have only had one baby so far and I have not gotten any pictures yet. It was a black and white colt out streak and a Rio De Oro daughter. I promise pictures as soon as it warms up just a little. 42 degrees here right now and I am in hibernation!!! I am tired of this winter stuff. LOL


----------



## Minimor (Feb 27, 2015)

42 degrees and you think it's cold? Pfft!

That isn't even close to winter! LMAO


----------



## chandab (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope, 42 isn't winter cold. We were 5 below this morning, barely hitting teens during the day. We are supposed to get above freezing for a couple days, then drop again. For us, this has been a mild winter with it hovering around freezing, and a few days even pushing 40-45 above; but calving is coming, so the bottom will probably drop out on us.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 6, 2015)

U kno what - you 2 northerners can keep it THERE! It went from 72* down to 38* in 20 minutes yesterday at noon. Then while I was feeding/watering (in the dark) it dropped down to 29* and the rain turned to sleet.





NOT COOL (pun intended!).

We don't have any babies coming this year. Am considering breeding a couple of mares for next year - but don't know who or to whom... yet. Have a 4 yr old shetland stallion that hasn't officially been bred yet and a 2 yr old colt that could maybe be used for the first time. I like to breed for January - but errr --- not when it's this nasty out!


----------



## Minimor (Mar 6, 2015)

We are having bee-u-tee-ful weather up here in the north. Granted yesterday morning it was 22 below but by 9 am I was feeding horses and had to shed my coat. This morning the sun is shining and it is supposed to get up to 30 today--then 40 in the next few days. Gorgeous spring weather!


----------



## JWC sr. (Mar 8, 2015)

And that is the reason I live in Texas. I can't handle the cold. I would be like a ground hog or bear and hibernate all winter long. Horses or not. LOL


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 22, 2015)

Spring has officially sprung, we've been to the gelding party and foals are arriving. I'm going to look on some other threads for foals....but....still interested in what happened to big as barns mares! LOL


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2015)

All this talk of barn sized mares, makes we want a Shetland, despite the fact that I have more than enough minis to keep me busy. Good thing hubby always says no and keeps me in check, or I'd have more than I could support.


----------



## JWC sr. (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry folks, that is why I live on the gulf coast of Texas, I will deal with the heat for the summer months. But that cold you folks can have. It gets below about 50 and I am inside.



I do not know how you folks deal with all that stuff up there in the cold country.


----------



## JWC sr. (Mar 30, 2015)

Chandab,

My only advice is to not get one, Cindy has had mini's for years and I got us into the shetlands. Now the majority of our herd are foundation and small classic Shetlands. Most of whom are R registered alos. For years we did the really little guys and they were fun. But the ability to ride the larger ones, great temperaments, see wonderful movement and ultra refinement has really sold us on them. They are very very habit forming to say the least. LOL


----------



## amysue (Apr 14, 2015)

The two shetland mares that I bred are getting huge. Not due for another month, but they are getting impatient (and so am I). Nelly has dug herself a hole in the sand to lay in so she can lay down and not squish her big belly.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2015)

They will foal the month before mine are due. Look GREAT!!

Who are they bred to? PIcs? Breeding?


----------



## amysue (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you Paula. Janey "Mccalls mj janey" by "Red rock bullseye's master jack" and out of "Red rock tommorrows kl jane" and Nelly "Mccalls Kl Janelle" by "Bright eyed rock c&m" and out of "Red rock bullseyes janet." Are bred to redman "Mccalls Oh my Gosh" by "Royal Freckles" and out of "Red rock tomorrow's kl sharp note". I am excited to see what we get as Redman's filly from last year is maturing beautifully. Snappet a pic of redman this morning, he is quite full of himself.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 20, 2015)

Janey is directly related to our "Echo". Echo's sire - WF Action Jackson was by Red Rock Master Jack.

U have some nice ones coming, too.


----------

